# Verbindungsfehler



## Raven280438 (26. März 2008)

hi,

ich bekomme bei einigen Seiten in den letzten Wochen oftmals einen solchen Verbindungsfehler:
Link

Es sind nicht immer die gleichen Seiten, einen Tag später gehn sie dann wieder.
Der Fehler tritt sowohl im FF als auch im IE auf.

Internet: DSL 1000 bei 1und1 mit FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170


Weis jemand woran das liegen kann, und wie ich das wegbekommen?



Gruß


----------



## stain (26. März 2008)

Entferne mal den Haken "Vor dem Wählen auf Freizeichen warten" im Gerätemanager unter den Eigenschaften deines Modems in der Kategorie _Modem_

//Edit:
Laut dem Internet kann's auch an einem defekten Kabel liegen.

//Edit2:
Lesestoff.


----------



## Raven280438 (26. März 2008)

Ok vielen dank.

Ich hab das Häckchen mal rausgenommen. 
Zum glück hab ich noch ein zweites Kabel von der Fritzbox in mein Zimmer. Ich habs mal umgesteckt, vielleicht lags daran.
Mal sehn wie es sich in den nächsten Tagen verhällt.


Gruß


----------

